
Tesla owners reportedly got locked out of their cars because the app was down - Vaslo
https://thenextweb.com/cars/2019/09/03/tesla-owners-reportedly-got-locked-out-of-their-cars-because-the-app-was-down/
======
sarcasmatwork
hahahahahahaha. This can not ever happen! /me drives away in his gas car

~~~
eesmith
Your sarcasm misses the mark. There are gas cars with phone apps to unlock the
door.

The myChevrolet app at [https://www.chevrolet.com/my-chevrolet-mobile-
app](https://www.chevrolet.com/my-chevrolet-mobile-app) can "Remotely start
and stop your vehicle, lock and unlock the doors, and even sound the horn (if
properly equipped)."

Perhaps ".. pedals away on his bike" works better?

~~~
sarcasmatwork
I think you missed the point. Having an app that depends on the net/service to
unlock or drive your car is dumb. While I believe tesla owners had no choice,
you may with your Chevy app.

~~~
eesmith
I think my point was that "This can not ever happen .. gas car" is overly
broad. It _can_ happen to some gas cars.

Modifying the joke somewhat, perhaps to "drives away in his El Camino", would
strengthen the sarcasm.

